# Taping for a homeowner that does his own boarding



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

While some owners can sort of figure out how to get board up, others havent a clue but they do it anyway.

Then when they figure out they cant tape either they look to hire one of us. 

Sad but true


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I got a call 5-6 weeks ago ..2 story soap box straight 8 up and down..I took a look at it..Called the "lady'' back and told her what I could do it for, plus my terms ..She flipped out. said she had 3 other bids that were way way cheaper than me..I say OK.Thanks for calling ,,She says ,,you don't even want to discuss it..I said you mean barter??? NO! Thanks for calling.

She calls me tonight ..Thing is she has no iddy that she has spoken to me before ...starts off with I got your name from so @ so and I have a house that the rock is hung and taped And really need some help... blah..blah,,,BLAH!!!! :whistling2:...I jump in during her rant to explain that I was the guy she had spoken with weeks ago that was way over priced... When she figures out what's going on she gets mad at me!!! lol... I said in a kind voice good luck with with your project ,,but i'm not interested in picking up on a mess somebody else started ....


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Let me go through some pictures and see if I can find out what you mean...
Here we go.

Yup....Thats seems like a good place for a stand-up.








This guy called me after he realized his brother in law wasn't the seasoned taping veteran he claimed to be. Gee really!? What was your first clue? :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Let me go through some pictures and see if I can find out what you mean...
> Here we go.
> 
> Yup....Thats seems like a good place for a stand-up.
> ...


 kinda hard to top that ....Think I can do it tho!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

This guy figured "Well....thanks for coming out to look at my job...I could have probably taped it myself but I figured I'd call a professional, you're probably just A LITTLE BIT faster than me...
So!? What do you think?! I drywalled it myself!"

 Holy friggen [email protected]! You don't say!?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> kinda hard to top that ....Think I can do it tho!!


Hahaha! have at er man! :thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm usually a sucker for puppy dog eyes but not when pricing these dandies !:no: Usually a wife looking to get the husbands' mess fixed up. I'm a mudder honey not the milkman ! $$$


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> This guy figured "Well....thanks for coming out to look at my job...I could have probably taped it myself but I figured I'd call a professional, you're probably just A LITTLE BIT faster than me...
> So!? What do you think?! I drywalled it myself!"


Must have been hard to hold your tongue on that one.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

RenoRob said:


> Must have been hard to hold your tongue on that one.


Pretty much!
I did my respectful routine, "oh ya...nice..looks good"


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

....


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

I like being called after they try taping it themselves, I can charge what ever I want and they will pay it, because they are so frustrated by not being able to do it.
My only rule is that the only way I'll do it is if I can skim the whole job also.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

So I take this job on, thinking what the heck. The boarding is so bad I can get some pics to post on DWT under CHIT Work. Get to the site and realize I forgot the camera. Oh well, get some tapes on. Boarding so poor sometimes the corner tapes are the only thing holding the end of the board up. Owner still doing some boarding on this basement reno. Lots and lots of confill. OMG, wish I had pics for you guys, absolutely one of the worst I have seen. Owner keeps asking how long it will take me. I cant quote the job just work by the hour. Had to put the boards up as well in a few rooms. End of day 2 they tell me they had only budgeted $500 for labour (they dont have a clue), and have a friend that may donate some time to finish it off. Friend doesn't show up so they beg me to come back. Put in a part day today until owner decides to return the rented heaters. Bring tools home maybe see if they want me to finish the job or? :whistling2:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> So I take this job on, thinking what the heck. The boarding is so bad I can get some pics to post on DWT under CHIT Work. Get to the site and realize I forgot the camera. Oh well, get some tapes on. Boarding so poor sometimes the corner tapes are the only thing holding the end of the board up. Owner still doing some boarding on this basement reno. Lots and lots of confill. OMG, wish I had pics for you guys, absolutely one of the worst I have seen. Owner keeps asking how long it will take me. I cant quote the job just work by the hour. Had to put the boards up as well in a few rooms. End of day 2 they tell me they had only budgeted $500 for labour (they dont have a clue), and have a friend that may donate some time to finish it off. Friend doesn't show up so they beg me to come back. Put in a part day today until owner decides to return the rented heaters. Bring tools home maybe see if they want me to finish the job or? :whistling2:


bad boarding+helping friend+owner underestimating the amount of time needed for the job +low budget=run away from a job like this


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> So I take this job on, thinking what the heck. The boarding is so bad I can get some pics to post on DWT under CHIT Work. Get to the site and realize I forgot the camera. Oh well, get some tapes on. Boarding so poor sometimes the corner tapes are the only thing holding the end of the board up. Owner still doing some boarding on this basement reno. Lots and lots of confill. OMG, wish I had pics for you guys, absolutely one of the worst I have seen. Owner keeps asking how long it will take me. I cant quote the job just work by the hour. Had to put the boards up as well in a few rooms. End of day 2 they tell me they had only budgeted $500 for labour (they dont have a clue), and have a friend that may donate some time to finish it off. Friend doesn't show up so they beg me to come back. Put in a part day today until owner decides to return the rented heaters. Bring tools home maybe see if they want me to finish the job or? :whistling2:


We should start offering a "discount service" for homeowners. 

"Folks, for the super low discount price of $500, I'm going to show you the trick to solving all of your problems. It will require you giving me the $500 first, of course. 

Yes, I understand your hesitation, but that's the deal.....take it or leave it.....

Okay then, thank you for the check and here we go. You take this here snow shovel, and you stick it into this big tray of thick drywall mud.....don't be shy now!....and you smear it on the walls.....the heavier the better! Voila! Get artistic with it too!

Okay, got it? Gotta go now! Bubbye!"


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I was helping a neighbor out (agreed to work in my spare time) many years ago finishing a puss case hang job in a reno. I got the upstairs done and got too busy to get back for a few weeks and she got mad and found someone else. The new guy literally taped and MUDDED WITH HIS HANDS. What a mess. She called me and asked if I'd come fix it, I said I would, after thinking about it I changed my mind.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> This guy figured "Well....thanks for coming out to look at my job...I could have probably taped it myself but I figured I'd call a professional, you're probably just A LITTLE BIT faster than me...
> So!? What do you think?! I drywalled it myself!"
> 
> Holy friggen [email protected]! You don't say!?
> ...


I certainly woulden't want that guy to make my cabinets lol:blink:


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

That seems to be most of the calls I get. I had one home owner call me I looked at it and they took several sheets of 5/8 and put it right next to 1/2 and asked If I could just float it out. I almost died laughing.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! have at er man! :thumbsup:


 When one of my builders call me with chit work I have to do it!!
This one got drop ceilings and wall paper [thick wallpaper:whistling2:] 
The h/o started ..then gave up..
We all know what scrapped out means...Well this one was scrapped in!!!


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

moore said:


> When one of my builders call me with chit work I have to do it!!
> This one got drop ceilings and wall paper [thick wallpaper:whistling2:]
> The h/o started ..then gave up..
> We all know what scrapped out means...Well this one was scrapped in!!!http://smileyshack.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/stupid-clueless.gif


I can't believe what I'm seeing...........what's with all the holes that were punched out from the back?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

jcampbell said:


> I can't believe what I'm seeing...........what's with all the holes that were punched out from the back?


Don't know don't care ...They put a drop ceiling in....THANK GOD!!:whistling2:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow ! That gc is a glutton for your punishment moore.:blink:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Let me go through some pictures and see if I can find out what you mean...
> Here we go.
> 
> Yup....Thats seems like a good place for a stand-up.
> ...


 
I just looked at a job that looked just like this...lol I told him to get some hot water and start washing it off ..


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> When one of my builders call me with chit work I have to do it!!
> This one got drop ceilings and wall paper [thick wallpaper:whistling2:]
> The h/o started ..then gave up..
> We all know what scrapped out means...Well this one was scrapped in!!!


lol thats awsome


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Wow ! That gc is a glutton for your punishment moore.:blink:


 That g/c use to build alot of homes ..now not so much ..I'm just tryin to keep him. Know what I mean?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Thats a dandy one there Its amazing what some hotmud and a pro can fix right up:yes: I hope you threw a lil glue in the wondermix


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> That g/c use to build alot of homes ..now not so much ..I'm just tryin to keep him. Know what I mean?


Sure do !:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

People who do crap like that are the ones who think of drywallers as morons. Man, ain't that th pot calling the kettle names.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

What i don't get is why do those jobs unless your getting paid to redo the work properly. would a painter do a home owner's total crap tape job? Us dumwallers might be arsholes but i can't feel sorry for guys who do jobs were we get cut out .

If a home owner or diy does the work before you and not a pro you deserve the chit work sorry thats how i feel i don't just cover up bad inso and polly. If it's done crap i redo it or they can call me when it's ready. Not cool to cut out the pros and expect anything but crap.

O and i charge for everything like anybody would.:thumbsup:


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

gordie said:


> What i don't get is why do those jobs unless your getting paid to redo the work properly. would a painter do a home owner's total crap tape job? Us dumwallers might be arsholes but i can't feel sorry for guys who do jobs were we get cut out .
> 
> If a home owner or diy does the work before you and not a pro you deserve the chit work sorry thats how i feel i don't just cover up bad inso and polly. If it's done crap i redo it or they can call me when it's ready. Not cool to cut out the pros and expect anything but crap.
> 
> O and i charge for everything like anybody would.:thumbsup:


 

On something like that, I would just give 'em a price to tear it out and hang new board. No, I would not be lenient on the price either. I don't make the customers problems my problems., unless I compnsate myself generously for it.


----------



## drywalltraining (Jan 23, 2013)

*Treatment*

Surely there is a fortune to be made in providing treatment for these homeowners! The problem is getting them to admit they have a problem. :blink:


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

drywalltraining said:


> Surely there is a fortune to be made in providing treatment for these homeowners! The problem is getting them to admit they have a problem. :blink:


 
They don't have to admit they have a problem as long as some self hating "drywaller" will "fix" their messes for a handjob and a bologna sammitch. Then they can tell their freinds that Catd7 tried to take advantage of them by quoting a price 3 times as much.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> I got a call 5-6 weeks ago ..2 story soap box straight 8 up and down..I took a look at it..Called the "lady'' back and told her what I could do it for, plus my terms ..She flipped out. said she had 3 other bids that were way way cheaper than me..I say OK.Thanks for calling ,,She says ,,you don't even want to discuss it..I said you mean barter??? NO! Thanks for calling.
> 
> She calls me tonight ..Thing is she has no iddy that she has spoken to me before ...starts off with I got your name from so @ so and I have a house that the rock is hung and taped And really need some help... blah..blah,,,BLAH!!!! :whistling2:...I jump in during her rant to explain that I was the guy she had spoken with weeks ago that was way over priced... When she figures out what's going on she gets mad at me!!! lol... I said in a kind voice good luck with with your project ,,but i'm not interested in picking up on a mess somebody else started ....


ya know moe keep the 2 burritos in mind if ya come accross a tape mess they run 120 grit first and oh yeah last


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

drywalltraining said:


> Surely there is a fortune to be made in providing treatment for these homeowners! The problem is getting them to admit they have a problem. :blink:


YEP - but they need to understand it is going to cost them more than if they just hired the pros the first time around. Workinbg by the hour is the only way to take these nightmares on.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Let me go through some pictures and see if I can find out what you mean...
> Here we go.
> 
> Yup....Thats seems like a good place for a stand-up.
> ...


see I know a couple Glencoe tapers that would break that mess down with some one Twenty:yes:


----------



## jam1324 (Feb 5, 2011)

I am normally the nicest guy ever and do admit I have gotten taken on quite a few jobs over the years and done some pretty cheap work for a few builders. When it comes to this stuff though you can't sugar coat anything. Straight up tell them that no it does not look good it's going to take at least 1.5x the normal work required to make it look like a professional finish, and no I won't lower my finish standard to do a cheaper job for you. Last wife I bailed out my old boss who thought me back in the day called me and asked me to go in on a HO job like this with him. The wife asked us what we thought of the board job her husband did and I straight up told her it was one of the worst jobs I have ever seen. My old boss looked mortified I said that and so did the HO for about 5 seconds and then she burst out laughing and goes I knew my hubby had no idea what he was doing. Needless to say we charged her almost what it would of been to board and tape just to tape and there was no questions asked. 
It's really easy to shoot yourself in the foot by trying to be nice and just smiling and nodding when the HO says what a nice job they did, so just be honest with them


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

HOW CAN YOU NOT LIKE REPAIR WORK:whistling2:


----------



## laforneyjoe (Jun 22, 2012)

*hour*

I do a lot of renos and charge by the hour bc I run into the crappiest hung drywall around. The only way I can make any money is to mess around and be very very slow.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

He did the right thing...After the bathroom he called me to hang and finish the rest of the basement..

Now I'm just waiting for the ole '' while your here '' :whistling2:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

this is my first experience I'm lost for words :shutup: :blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That's what happens when work gets quiet. If there is plenty to do the usual response to jobs like that is. I don't think that you can afford me .


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I only took the pics and ran away as fast as I could


----------



## grinnell drywall (Aug 14, 2011)

i would run from that one keke. I never understood why someone would try to do there own. the drywall is the first thing you see when you walk in. Its not like the mechanicals that get hid behind the wall


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

keke said:


> this is my first experience I'm lost for words :shutup: :blink:


I just threw up in my mouth a little


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Seems you guys with the power sanders could fix that job keke turned down in short time with those fancy sanders. :whistling2:


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

keke said:


> this is my first experience I'm lost for words :shutup: :blink:


Looks like the guy from expert village was there. 

http://youtu.be/zdzSM6nA8kY


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Question

how could someone employ a person to do a job like this ?

It's just the entry to a bank.....


----------



## CleanTaper (Apr 14, 2013)

keke said:


> this is my first experience I'm lost for words :shutup: :blink:


Here are my words... "you do not have enuff money to fix this! Bill Gates does not have enuff money to fix this"


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I've never seen mesh tape finished off with a push broom before.

:blink:


----------



## CleanTaper (Apr 14, 2013)

moore said:


> I've never seen mesh tape finished off with a push broom before.
> 
> :blink:


You mean you have not heard of that method before. I think it like a spanish texture sort of finish... LMAO


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

moore said:


> I've never seen mesh tape finished off with a push broom before.
> 
> :blink:


I don't know what was the technique there but know that my broom does a better job :yes:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

keke said:


> Question
> 
> how could someone employ a person to do a job like this ?
> 
> It's just the entry to a bank.....


Sperm bank ? Looks like someone blew a rod and tried to clean up with a roller.:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

keke said:


> I don't know what was the technique there but know that my broom does a better job :yes:


 Are you gonna fix it Keke?  Looks like mesh on the butts...I'm not sure about the seams ff?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

keke said:


> Question
> 
> how could someone employ a person to do a job like this ?
> 
> It's just the entry to a bank.....


Simple - Banks are cheapskates. In Canada our big bank, the Royal Bank of Canada after making millions in profits decided they would lay off a bunch of their Canadian employees and replace them with temporary foreign workers for a 15% savings in wages. Fortunately the government didnt allow it but the bank tried. In the photo they no doubt found someone who would do it cheap and thats what you get.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

keke said:


> Question
> 
> how could someone employ a person to do a job like this ?
> 
> It's just the entry to a bank.....


What I want to know, is how come your drywall is pink:blink:

I think you mates should be thinking about changing the colour of your drywall, the colour Pink might be affecting Plugger











Mudshark said:


> Simple - Banks are cheapskates. In Canada our big bank, the Royal Bank of Canada after making millions in profits decided they would lay off a bunch of their Canadian employees and replace them with temporary foreign workers for a 15% savings in wages. Fortunately the government didnt allow it but the bank tried. In the photo they no doubt found someone who would do it cheap and thats what you get.


Thats right Mudshark:yes:, Steven's our man, he's going to clean that mess up:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Thats right Mudshark:yes:, Steven's our man, he's going to clean that mess up:thumbsup:


This A hole?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> This A hole?


If it takes $6,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000.00 Bucks to get you Lefties to see the Light, and change the Kool aid you guys drink, it will be money well spent:thumbsup:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

moore said:


> Are you gonna fix it Keke?  Looks like mesh on the butts...I'm not sure about the seams ff?


You're right moore it's mesh but that's nothing, in the top corners they want caulking with No More Gap :blink:
http://www.selleys.com.au/fillers/flexible-gap-filler/multi-purpose


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> What I want to know, is how come your drywall is pink:blink:


Our drywall comes in different colors : PINK- fire check, BLUE- waterproof, BROWN- impact ( with mesh inside), WHITE- general and soundproof


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

keke said:


> Our drywall comes in different colors : PINK- fire check, BLUE- waterproof, BROWN- impact ( with mesh inside), WHITE- general and soundproof


Not a bad idea - I think our Type X should be a different color.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Ours are red (not pink) = fire, blue = bracing, green = wet area.


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

Nothing worse than looking at coloured sheets at work..

That only means one thing.. Its going to be ****ing heavy and a loooong day! :hang:


----------

